# Рефлексотерапия



## Ти (24 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте. Мне делали иглоукалывание в шею, у меня нестабильность позвонков. Иголки ставили еще в стопы. И теперь очень сильно прокалывает пятку. Эти проколы начинались постепенно 1 раз в неделю а потом все чаще и чаще. Что можно предпринять. Спасибо.


----------



## tankist (24 Мар 2019)

Вынуть иголку из стопы. Шютка!


----------



## AIR (25 Мар 2019)

Ти написал(а):


> Иголки ставили еще в стопы. И теперь очень сильно прокалывает пятку. Эти проколы начинались постепенно 1 раз в неделю а потом все чаще и чаще. Что можно предпринять.


Обратить на это внимание рефлексотерапевта, спросить у невролога, возможно попали иглой в в нервную веточку... При осмотре разобраться легче.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2019)

Как и где и при каком движении прокалывает?

Если бы попали в нерв, другая клиника.


----------



## Ти (25 Мар 2019)

Боль секундная и острая не зависящяя ни от чего. Может появиться лежа в покое, при ходьбе, когда дотрагиваюсь не болит, не опухла.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2019)

В каком месте?


----------



## Ти (25 Мар 2019)

С внутренней стороны ноги сверху пятки под суставом и уходит вглубь пятки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2019)

Плантарный фасцит, почитайте.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Мар 2019)

Пользы от ИРТ при вертеброневрологической патологии как от козла молока. Пустая трата времени и денег.


----------

